# The 10 Best Defensive Guns Available Now



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A lot of very good firearms. Thoughts?

Smith & Wesson J-Frame
Mossberg 500
Ruger LCP
Colt 1911
Remington 870
Glock G19
S&W Shield
Colt Expanse M4
Sig Sauer P226
Taurus Judge

The 10 Best Defensive Guns Available Now - Gun Digest


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sweet I have four of the the ten . Not a bad list ... I agree with you sir.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ruger LCP should not be on the list. I'd probably my remove that colt too and the Taurus. IMO I'd avoid those guns.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that Taurus Judge doesn't belong on that list ....

you could have a Top 50 and still not cover the topic fully ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of great choices out there. My personal list would have many differences.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> that Taurus Judge doesn't belong on that list ....
> 
> ....


Unless you are defending yourself against a cornered aggressive poisonous snake.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd love to have one of each on that list. (I have some)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The colt expanse is what I'd remove, not the 1911.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is likely more a popularity contest more than anything else. While I do not own a Judge and have no interest in one, apparently many do.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Everybody's top ten would be completely different.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Pretty good list, it ticks a lot of the right boxes. If you look at brand variations I have quiet a few of those guns already. I'd still like to make my smith and wesson family bigger by getting a shield, a k frame .357, and a full size m&p 9mm.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have 2 Mossberg 500's and agree with some of the others.

If you insist on the Taurus Judge get the S&W Governor instead. Better built and one more round!

My 2 cents your mileage may vary.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

No offense nothing wrong with loving guns, but let me ask you this...

For the price of a single hand gun would you rather have:

*One hand gun*, which requires fine motor skills, knowing those are the first thing to go when the adrenaline is pumping?
This doesn't include the cost of training, upkeep, ammo, and accessories ( holster, etc. )

Also if you know that 40% of officers lose their primary weapon during an altercation, and half of all officers shot to death
are killed with their own firearm. ( This information was passed to me via a state patrolman, I also heard the same from a city officer. )

or

Approximately *30 hours of training* in the following: ( That comes with a plan to help you post training keep your skills sharp. )

Module 1 - Home Security
_CPTED ( Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design )
Home Invasion ( while in residence )
Breach of Premises ( while not in residence )_

Module 2 - Commuting Security
_Parking Lot Safety
Driving Safety
Roadside Hazard_

Module 3 - Workplace Security
_Workplace Violence
Threats & Harassment
Observe & Report_

Module 4 - Vacation Security
_Stranded or Lost ( navigation & maps )
Spotters & Targets
Motives For Abduction_

Module 5 - Abduction Prevention & Escape
_Abduction Tactics
Don't Be Taken
Escaping Your Captor_

Module 6 - Active Shooter Response
_Escape & Evade
Hide & Fortify
Combat & Countermeasures_

Module 7 - Defensive Mindset
_Thinking In Conflict
Verbal Judo
Body Language
Situational Awareness
Threat Assessment _

Module 8 - Weapons Training
_Improvised Baton
Improvised Cut & Stab
Weapons Retention Pistol
Weapons Retention Rifle
Less Than Lethal Options_


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd rather have the handgun. Training is good too though.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The judge is not state approved here, the S&W Gov is, much better made too.

All the Mossberg defense models are very popular here, lots move out of the LGS every week.

There is a separate rack on the floor just for them.

I carry one in one Jeep and a Winchester Mod 12 riot in the other.

The Smith "J" frames are sold everyday out of the LGS, I get about a third of them to do trigger jobs on.

State requires a 10 pound trigger pull as a new gun, does not require it to remain that way, I reduce the DA to 4-5 pounds.

I have two, a Mod. 60 from 1970 and a newer 642, the 60 is much better made, but the 642 will do the job.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not everyone has the same defensive needs. 

By the way what's a J Frame SW and why is it #1. I'd have out the Rem. 870 one or the Colt 1911 and to me they are 1-2


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Have to agree. Training only gets you so far. Must have a gun.



Operator6 said:


> I'd rather have the handgun. Training is good too though.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I won't argue the list however, I'm sure many other firearms could replace any on the list. A shotgun, rifle and pistol, all of quality as to be dependable, plug in any brand of your preference.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Not everyone has the same defensive needs.
> 
> By the way what's a J Frame SW and why is it #1. I'd have out the Rem. 870 one or the Colt 1911 and to me they are 1-2


The "J" frame is the smallest frame Smith offers, a Mod. 60 is 5 shot 38 special with 2" barrel.

This was the forerunner of all the "J" series, they come in hammerless, shrouded hammer, 3" barrels, normal is 2".

The 442 and 642 are newer models with lightweight frames.

Some models are in .357 Mag.

They are popular for several reasons, some; small, lightweight, good stopping power with +P ammo and they are the most reliable small frame on the market.

As with any, they are a tool, you fit one to your needs, I like my 642 because I can carry it in my coat pocket and if needed, fire through it, without fear of failure.

I also have 870's one of which is right next to my bed, Dependent on where I go determines what handguns I carry, primaries are 1911's, Glock's or Sig 228.

Backup is either a Smith 642 or 3913.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Not everyone has the same defensive needs.
> 
> By the way what's a J Frame SW and why is it #1. I'd have out the Rem. 870 one or the Colt 1911 and to me they are 1-2


I think that it is a top 10 list with no specific ranking, just top 10 (most popular at the present) defensive firearms.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I'd rather have the handgun. Training is good too though.


Maybe that is cause you have already received training?

If you had to think about it from the perspective of someone not trained, 
why would someone untrained prefer a handgun over training?



stowlin said:


> Not everyone has the same defensive needs.


Absolutely stowlin, a firearm is pretty much a one trick pony.
Don't get me wrong, what it does it does extremely well in the hands of a proficient operator.

Where as training can be customized, and modified towards someone's specific security concern and needs.

I also feel a gun is something you use at that point and time that all other options have failed.
There many times often that a gun can't, and shouldn't be the only resolution to an issue.

To me this illustrates people's willingness to go 0 to 60 in a blink of an eye. Where there is often
so many points before that state that the situation could have been prevented, deterred, avoided, de-escalated.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> Maybe that is cause you have already received training?
> 
> If you had to think about it from the perspective of someone not trained,
> why would someone untrained prefer a handgun over training?
> ...


I agree that training is great, but lets be honest, it is not rocket science to learn how a handgun or other firearms works and become at least adequately proficient with them without training. Just takes paying attention and effort. I am talking about formal training and not some occasional advice from others.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Unless you are defending yourself against a cornered aggressive poisonous snake.


I used to own one until Wifey shot it at the range. Guess what is sitting on the stand next to her recliner.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I agree that training is great, but lets be honest, it is not rocket science to learn how a handgun or other firearms works and become at least adequately proficient with them without training. Just takes paying attention and effort. I am talking about formal training and not some occasional advice from others.


I am afraid I gotta agree and disagree with you RedLion. Is is rocket science? by the context in which you are talking about no.

However it does take proficiency & skill, and I believe we can all agree that skills are perishable.
LEO's depending on department average under 15 hours of training per year, and their hit rates
are around 1 out of 5 or 6 shots on average during a violent encounter.

This should clearly illustrate to all of us, that lack of training with your tool ='s greater chance of performance failure.

You agree training is great, we both agree there, and that is terrific.
The part I disagree with you is what is considered adequate proficiency without training.

You fail to train, you train yourself to fail, it is the same concept in prepping and planning.
The body needs the repetition and consistency to keep the muscles in the body in optimal capacity to preform effectively.

Otherwise NFL players would train during high school until they were recruited by an NFL team, and never train again and still win super bowls.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I prefer the 870 over the 500 because of the safety.. many a thumb have been tore up when the fingers are frozen whilst hunting and the top thumb safety on the 500 is icy.. but that's for a working gun.. not a defense gun.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Having a gun and knowing how to shoot it and being training in the use of a gun are entirely different!
Do not kid yourself.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One of my daughters has had a Judge for a while now... and still hasn't let me shoot it! :vs_cry:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> No offense nothing wrong with loving guns, but let me ask you this...
> 
> For the price of a single hand gun would you rather have:
> 
> ...


Frankly, I think I would rather have my SA Rifle.

...Yep, I just checked with my six, and it agreed with me and then I heard that little voice in my head , strangely both of them said the same thing.

_'You bring that rifle boy, you know that little 30-30 Marlin, that one you're so good with'._

...and I then remembered more. 
_
My Grandpa speaking as he only did to me... to me when I was young... 'That pistol your Dad is so fond of? Well it might take care of you, maybe till you can get your rifle on 'em.

"You remember that rifle is your sweet, and don't forget it, son..."

"...That's how we did it; we lived and we died. Them poor 'over there' bastards, they were just some other mother's sons, but they needed killing, so we did it..."

"Don't you for a minute think they didn't want to kill us too... we knew it all day and all night, and most mornings... especially when the mail came... The proof was in the mail call... the silence that came after the names were called... letters to dead men."

"Oh but that rifle? That one your Uncle Sam gave me? Let me tell you about that rifle... Good gawd what a rifle I had!!! "_

Training? Hmmm ...Can't hurt.

Right now I just want Grandad's rifle.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> I am afraid I gotta agree and disagree with you RedLion. Is is rocket science? by the context in which you are talking about no.
> 
> However it does take proficiency & skill, and I believe we can all agree that skills are perishable.
> LEO's depending on department average under 15 hours of training per year, and their hit rates
> ...


To Clarify, I said without formal training. A person always has to practice and train to improve and keep skill.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

RedLion said:


> To Clarify, I said without formal training. A person always has to practice and train to improve and keep skill.


Gotcha, I misunderstood, thought you were saying occasional advice was inferior to "formal training" and I was thinking to myself look how well
some of our "formally trained" do now... probably cause that formal training became former training, lol.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Top ten best of anything is at best a judgment call. The Judge is a joke, The LCP is a great CC weapon best no.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If you own a gun you need training , a gun is useless with out training . I was just given the ok to go back to shooting again after haven my operation , 2 months with out training is not a good thing , I plan on going to the range in two weeks , I need the time to shoot and hone my skills . as far as the top 10 list , it's ok in my book .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Definitely not my top 10 list, but own what you like, will train with, and can use when you have to.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It's been a very long time since I've heard of any Military or LEO Training with revolvers. Guess this top ten list is for some really "OLD" folks. :lol:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I hit the big six oh (old) next year and I like my S&W model 327NG 8 shot 357. I carry it around some and like the idea
of no mag to drop out at a bad time and jam potential is very low. Hard to beat my M&P40 15+1 or Glock 21, 30 45ACP
but I still like carrying the revolver some!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My love affair with wheel guns ended when they passed out the SW 4506s. I was fully addicted to double action semis. Then along come Mr. Sig P226 in .40. Much easier to stuff into a secret spot than the bigger gun..but just as acurate is not mroe so and a fairly peppy round. Its going to take a lot to break us up..lol.


----------

